# Eagle on Ohio River at Gallipolis 1-12-2013



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

We were 200 Yards away when Paul says hey look there now thats a site to see, I took the first picture then started zooming in on such a beautiful creature gave me chills when he let go and dropped down off that tree if I could have got the camera in burst mode I really could have taken a lot of moving pictures but Man he dropped so fast to the water and vanished in the fog...........Doc


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

What an awesome site. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

We have one at NC too,,, sit's up on the hill by the OverLook. It 'drops in' from time to time, but never that close!. Yesterday was the first time I DIDN'T see it? 

Nice pics, thanks


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

thank you for sharing those pictures. awesome!!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

We were in the middle of the river when we spotted him those are 200-300 yard shots with a Lumix camera.


----------



## Grafton (Feb 15, 2012)

Pretty cool. I saw one just like it a month or so ago on the Little Miami River. I was only a mile or so from the Ohio River. Its great that they are making a comeback.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Those are great pics! Jerry keeps telling me about the one st NC i haven't seen it yet though! I have also heard we have one up here in north east ohio on the mahoning river.... I


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

We had a couple here on Knox lake.. Beautiful creatures..everytime I seen them it was hard to remember I was fishing I was always just some amazed by them. .
great pics!! Love the one where its coming of the branch!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kurtis (Jul 21, 2010)

I saw one on the island at Galipolis on Thanksgiveing day. But my pictures didn't turn out that well. I have also seen a pair just below the Green Up dam. They seem to hang out in the same area as the osprey nest on the pipe line crossing about a quarter mile below the dam.

Thanks for the great pictures Doc.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Awesome pics. as doboy said they are around n.c. as well. My cousin works on the railroad as an engineer and he claims they like to follow the trains he thinks they are looking for mice the train must scare out from under the rail ties.


----------

